# Fat Haircutter's Belly



## fa_foo (Jan 24, 2015)

I had an experience today that many of you will appreciate. I got my haircut today at a Supercuts, and the young woman who cut it was about 5'6" and 240 lbs. As she was moving around on my hair, she pressed her belly (some front, and sometimes a bit of the underside) against my arms and shoulders with regularity. I didn't quite know what to make of it, because it was a turn-on. Given her size, I could imagine it being a little difficult to be close enough for easier cutting, but it really felt like it was almost second nature for her to press up against her clients, but also somewhat avoidable if she wanted to. 

My thoughts were: 
"Should I help her out by moving my arms to the inside of the armrests and out of the way, or would that be weird, as if I'm offended? Should I leave my arms where they are on the armrests, tacitly giving her the signal that I'm okay with it?" 
"How could I even broach the subject with her, as this amount of touching already seems, to me, somewhat intimate, and discussing her belly could get odd fast, whether she's doing this just as a matter of ease in haircutting, or because she enjoys the contact, or something else?"
"This is really enjoyable, and she doesn't seem to mind that I'm not moving. Keep breathing normally." 
"I'm married, and this seems sort of like a micro affair, or as if paying a woman-of-the-night for a belly job, but this is actually just a bonus of getting a haircut."
"I wonder how non-FA or fat-phobic clients respond to this?"

In the end, I did just enjoy the cut, asked for her card, and if she usually works Saturdays, and gave her a 22% tip, not making too much of a deal out of it, except in my own thoughts.


This whole event reminded me back in college, there was a haircutter I used to go to who also pressed against me, but she was more like 350 and 5'9, so it was almost unavoidable, and I was still in the closet to myself and everybody else (yet I do remember I enjoying it then as well, but with less inner monologue).


----------



## Tracii (Jan 25, 2015)

Best to not make a big deal of it.
I assume you love your wife so let it go.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 25, 2015)

The usual dental hygienist at the Dentist I go to has, for lack of a better term, a huge rack. I basically spend the entire cleaning with the top of my head slightly in her cleavage.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 25, 2015)

The Orange Mage said:


> The usual dental hygienist at the Dentist I go to has, for lack of a better term, a huge rack. I basically spend the entire cleaning with the top of my head slightly in her cleavage.



What, _every week_?


----------



## fa_foo (Jan 25, 2015)

Tracii said:


> Best to not make a big deal of it.
> I assume you love your wife so let it go.



Indeed, I do. When I got home, however, my wife said it was the best looking haircut I've gotten in a long time. Go figure.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 25, 2015)

> "This is really enjoyable, and she doesn't seem to mind that I'm not moving. Keep breathing normally."



In my opinion, number 3 is the correct answer. Life is short. I don't think your wife would mind you getting a decent haircut for once -- but a 22 percent tip? Really?

I may be trying Supercuts next time . . .


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 26, 2015)

I had the same thing happen recently, only it was the generous boobs of the haircutter. She was worth every penny of the 25% tip. Lucky I was able to get up without embarrassment by the time she took the apron off of me.


----------



## Pokerking2010 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jerry Thomas said:


> In my opinion, number 3 is the correct answer. Life is short. I don't think your wife would mind you getting a decent haircut for once -- but a 22 percent tip? Really?
> 
> I may be trying Supercuts next time . . .




22 percent of a thirteen dollar haircut is three bucks


----------



## Tad (Jan 26, 2015)

Pokerking2010 said:


> 22 percent of a thirteen dollar haircut is three bucks



Exactly. That is what I'll normally give if the hair cut is good and I liked the person cutting my hair. Sadly, I've never had an experience like that of the OP!


----------



## YoJoshua (Jan 27, 2015)

ha ha, I was just telling someone about a similar experience when I was 16. Went to a salon and the woman cutting my hair was 18. She had enormous upper arms and she kept brushing them against my face. I was thrilled! But too shy to say anything. Two years' age difference at that age is a lot.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 29, 2015)

#3 is definitely the best response, especially if you are married. For us happily married guys, these kind of encounters are very nice and you should not make any kind of big deal out of it. Just enjoy it. I had the same experience getting my haircut at a new salon with a new stylist and my dental hygienist is also big and voluptuous. I have been seeing her for years, we get along great and have a lot of laughs before and after my semi-annual teeth cleaning. When she was complaining once about not finding a decent guy, I did tell her that if I were single I would marry her in a heartbeat, but that was as far as it went.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 6, 2015)

..hearing about this experience kinda makes me wanna break down and finally get a haircut...


----------



## Undine (Feb 10, 2015)

Just thought I'd chime in as a fat former stylist and say that this kind of contact is often completely unavoidable. I'm only 5'3", and it was often really difficult to reach the tops of people's heads without leaning in close and getting that inevitable belly and boob squish. I was always VERY aware of it, and people would usually move their arms off the armrests to try to avoid it, which made me feel a little bad sometimes, but in the end I cared most about making sure my clients got a good cut. And nice tips were always appreciated.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Enjoy it. Consider it a perk to getting a hair cut. 

Sometimes it is unavoidable. In my case, being a big girl.. when thin stylist go to cut my hair they bump into me and some even lean on me. :shrug: it is part of getting a hair cut. When getting my hair washed, they bump into me and lean on me as well. 

Specially if the person cutting your hair is Hispanic. Hispanic stylist tend to treat customers like friends and family and will lean on you, or press against you when cutting your hair.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 11, 2015)

Jerry Thomas said:


> "_I may be trying Supercuts next time . . ._"


You should. For guys, and young kids, they're absolutely great, a pretty good deal. You can buy, like, prepaid vouchers for as few as 5 haircuts, I think, at a substantial discount (5 haircuts for $50?). Plus it's so convenient.



Undine said:


> "_...but in the end I cared most about making sure my clients got a good cut._"


Of course, that's what's most important.

In my own personal experienced, I always felt like I got a better cut whenever it was a female stylist who was at least somewhat aggressive in getting her hands (and, perhaps, a bit more than just that) all into me, running them all through over my scalp, ect... Which is typically a pleasant experience just by itself.

But now, maybe, I'm beginning to think it has some however indirect effect on the finished product...


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jun 3, 2015)

Yep....I have been going to the same hairstylist for several years now and I really like her.

She was always really pretty and overweight.....pear shaped! She became pregnant and got really big. Even almost a couple years after having her baby she is much heavier than she used to be....probably a 40-50 Lb gain. Big belly, huge hips and butt, really big breasts now and the fluffiest huge upper arms. She look's really comfortable, relaxed, heavy and CUTE.

Several haircuts ago she kept telling me how she is trying to eat healthy because she has gained so much weight. She is probably 5' 4" and weighs around 230 Lbs. I think she look's great and it is great to hear these conversations but I always want to say "don't lose any weight ....You look great". I almost want to go into the whole pitch of how I like heavier women and I wish my wife was way heavier. But I merely sit there and listen to her beautiful weight gain rant even though it is her trying to lose. 

She to has always brushed her body into my arms etc. while cutting my hair but with her weight gain she almost rests her lower belly on top of my arm's while cutting, she presses her upper arms and even her breasts have pushed into my shoulders quite frequently. I to have elected to not move my arms and just relax and enjoy the touching. Her weight is a turn on to m and cant imagine for me it would be good with a thin hair stylist. I often wonder if she likes the touching as well or if she just can't refrain from the touching while cutting. She definitely rests her body on me for longer periods these days.

Long story short I enjoy and think about the haircuts prior to going in and all the Fat contact there will be. I used to feel a bit guilty but now I kind of relax and enjoy it.

I say Yea....to Pretty & Fat hairstylists!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 4, 2015)

Cutting hair is a precision thing. It requires concentration, stability and understanding. She doesn't have much time to worry about things like belly placement, her boobs, etc. - I'm positive due to my own experiences in this that her mind isn't even close to being on that and she's not trying to rub you down or anything. (lol) If it's not bothering you then I wouldn't mention it. If she's hurting you then you should speak up.


----------



## Luv'emThick (Jul 30, 2015)

If it was me & I thought she was a hot fat chick intentionally pushing her tits & belly against me I'd be pitching a tent &#916;.


----------

